# HI



## Jeffer153583 (10 mo ago)

Will 66 GTO fenders fit a 65 Pontiac Lemans


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

No. 
and welcome


----------



## Jeffer153583 (10 mo ago)

Jeffer153583 said:


> Will 66 GTO fenders fit a 65 Pontiac Lemans


Thanks


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

🧐


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

! year fender ... where are you at ?? did you need a whole front clip ?
theres some 65 stuff out west here ....

welcome


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Is something fishy or is it a Friday during lent?


----------

